# Scott Plasma Pricing



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

does anyone know what the price for the frameset on the scott plasma is? i calculated it out to be around $1799... but this doesnt seem right heres what i did:

took the build list from nytro:
http://www.nytro.com/Scott_2006_Plasma_Team_Complete_105_Triathlon_Bike_p/sct06plateam.htm

built it up on the competitve cyclist website, came out to be $3000 (w/ kuota frameset) subtracted the kuota for just the components to be around $1100 for the components subtracted that from the $2900 from nytro to be $1799 for the plasma frame


is this right, when on the scott website the price for the plasma frameset is around $3500


----------



## 321payne (Oct 1, 2006)

The bike is on close out the price on the website is for 2007.


----------

